# Vegetarian Trophy Room



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted before. 

Vegetarian Wall Mounts


----------



## Tabswan (Jan 3, 2018)

would you look at the size of that apple rack LOL


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

wonder what that one top right scores.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The tofurkey I mounted last year is a real beauty. Beginning to smell a bit but helps me remember the great day of stalking it through the soybean field.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

callofthewild said:


> wonder what that one top right scores.


Its a solid 8, possibly a 9


----------

